# Toxicity - Vomiting Cud Help?



## imaginationacres

Hi everyone,

Almond Joy one of my relativey new goats began vomiting/spitting out her cud yesterday morning. This has continued until this morning. I got really worried last night and brought her into work (I'm an ER vet tech) and got an I/V catheter in her and administered some injections in case she's got rumenitis/bloat on top of everything else.

She's on I/V fluids now, I gave her a Vit-B shot, Calcium gluconate, pen-g and sodium bicarbonate. I administered activated charcoal when she began vomiting yesterday morning..

Any other suggestions as to what I should do? (There really isn't a great goat vet out here so I've been treating on the advice of the vet I work with..) One of my wethers got into something toxic last summer but he stopped vomiting his cud within 12 hours.. I'm worried because she's still vomiting cud.. she's standing, seems uncomfortable, and chewing the frothy cud that's been coming up.. temp is 101.2, she's in the house to keep her in a stable environment, she was a bottle baby so she seems happier in the house.

Going to try offering some hay shortly..


----------



## RunAround

Poor girl! Sounds like your doing everything you can. Maybe Bio-Sponge? Some Probios?

:hug:


----------



## sweetgoats

How old is she?

Just a question. Why did you start her on Penn? Did you take her temp? Was she running a fever? 

WOW to be a vet tech and a ER one. I would LOVE to do that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Wish I could help.. with more advice  ....you are treating her right......I will pray for her.... ray: :hug:


----------



## bheila

Sounds like she's bloated and toxic. This happened to one of my does last year. I treated her with baking soda balls, charcoal and Milk of Magnesia (sp?). I dosed her with the baking soda about 4 times. When I gave charcoal and MoM, I dosed her every 2 hours until she stopped vomiting. Good luck!


----------



## imaginationacres

Thanks for the suggestions and well wishes! :hug: 

Its been 5 hours and no vomiting, no interest in food but I can understand that. I'm going to keep her on fluids til morning but will have to pull her catheter in the morning since I'm in class all day tomorrow.. I don't want to risk her pulling it out or ingesting a bandage over it.. 

I think she's bloated and toxic too! Her temp has varid, never been abnormal but the vet recommended a pen g. injection in case there is some sort of bacteria at work underneath it all. She's exactly a year old, dry and never been bred. She seems a bit brighter, she's been lying down and resting, which she didn't do earlier because she seemed so uncomfortable. 

I will keep you all updated, I appreciate the help and the prayers.


----------



## RunAround

Polymag Bolus, thats my other thought, it's like MOM, but better. Worked wonders on my girl when she wasn't feeling good. It's a vet script.


----------



## kornhypknotic

Yeah, from what I read cud-dropping is a sign of colic or bloat. Sounds like you're doing everything right though! Good luck! She is a cutie pie :hug:


----------



## keren

just thought I would add ... 

3 causes for vomiting:

1. poisoning
2. bloat
3. blockage

The third is the one I have had experience with, and it was heartbreaking. And my friend just recently went through the same thing. My girl was vomiting, and the poisoning mixture of charcoal etc didnt do anything, I knew she wasnt bloated, I lost her and turns out she had bale twine in her rumen. My friend had a similar case, her doeling actually had a bunch of sticks and leaves blocking up her rumen. 

Sounds like you are doing a great job, keep it up  she's a cutie


----------



## kornhypknotic

I remember distinctly my vet tech teachers saying "If you ever see a ruminant, horse, or reptile vomit . . . they are at the brink of death." Regurgitation is not the same as vomiting and ruminants (goats, cows, llamas, etc) all regurgitated their cud . . . but they should never vomit. I always keep that in the back of my mind because I not only raise and own goats but I also have a beautiful green iguana that I rescued and nursed back to health last year . So now I know that I should never ever find vomit from any of the animals that I own. If I do, then they're really _really _*really* sick :help: .


----------



## liz

The only time I have ever seen a goat vomit was with Rhododendron and Azaela poisoning, awful site to see too. Remedy was dosing with large amounts of Milk of Magnesia every 5-6 hours as well as providing ALOT of fresh water and hay, probiotics 12 hours later. ALL 7 goats recovered well within 2 days.

I hope your girl starts eating again and whatever it was that caused the upset is over and done.


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad... she is a little better....I will pray for her... to get better really soon.... :hug: ray:


----------



## nancy d

I've never tried this but can you steal cud from another goat to give to her?
Poor thing, hope she's doing better!


----------



## kornhypknotic

Taking cud from a healthy goat and feeding it to a sick goat is a great way to replenish their good rumen bacteria! It wont do a lick of good if the goat is still really sick and puking though. It's a great idea to try after she gets over the hump though.

How is she today?


----------



## StaceyRosado

actually goats can vomit and be fine -- its a natural away for them to release the toxins in their stomach from poisoning. If its from something else thats where it will be dangerous (bloat or as Keren says she experienced- blockage).


----------



## newbeegoatmom

I love coming onto this site. I too am having an issue with my fairly new Pygmy goat vomiting out of nowhere. I was so worried as there is little to no vet assistance where we live so we get all of our advice here on the WWW. He is about 11 weeks old. I have a feeling he ate Rhodendrum (sp) or something else that he should not have. The other goats do not seem to care for it like he does. He is throwing up a brownish something but he is peeing, pooping and drinking water (not eating). He is not moving around much but not laying around either. I ran out and got MOM and gave him some a little bit ago so I am hoping that helps.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Give him some activated charcoal ASAP. 

Don't let them have access to rhodoendron. 

Also, a lot more people will see your post if you start your own thread.


----------



## happybleats

newbeegoatmom, please start your own thread on this so more folks find it and help...it can easily get lost here...you did good by giving MOM..15 cc per 60# is dose...and as mentions Activated charcoal can help...keeping him hydrated....Ill be looking for your new post!!!


----------

